# Holy Nuggets They're Smart



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boys just proved to me -three times- that they're smart little buggers.

First was earlier, I decided to give them a shoebox per level that my roommate was tossing. They were the kind with the hinged lids, so when I put them in they closed and they couldn't get it. So I tilted them to the side and used their igloo to prop it open. Mommy's thinking she's pretty clever... until Jack and Puck knock the igloo aside instantly and can't get into their box. And then, not five minutes later, Jack gets his nose into the hinge, and Puck nudges the igloo... and it's propped open, just like it had been before. Sheesh.

Then, I got these stacking shelves and put them in the cage, but didn't put anything in them just yet. I went upstairs and came back down to find one or more of the four boys had pushed their igloo into the bottom shelf where it fit perfectly.

And then, as I'm trying to give out veggies, Puck is climbing out of the bottom cage, along the top of the door, up, and into the top cage. He did this four times. Guess he wants to go play with the other boys!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's hoping that when I go downstairs they haven't developed a flux capacitor. 8O


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

- what clever boys you have  - they sound lovely - mine are just naughty


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Nah... my boys are far too cute to be naughty.




Wait, they DO have me hypnotized! 8O :x


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Sometimes I think they are a little too smart...with their beady little eyes always looking at me outside of their cage. What are they planning? Every time I open the cage I think "Is this it? Is then when they'll make their move?"

I don't trust them.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

my girls can get into anything they want, it might take them a while and a few attempts but they are smart. TOO smart sometimes, and perhaps a little evil.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

mine remind me completely of pinky and the brain. piggle is pinky, and lulu is the brain, if it was up to piggle she would eat and sleep all day, if it was up to lulu she'd escape from her cage and take over the world. God i miss that show


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Your are very smart.

Marie is the genius escape rat who brings me to point of insanity(but i love her)
Cocoa is a mama's girl and always wants to cuddle. she doesnt show her smart side because she just wants to be with me.
Victoria is learnin the ways of being a pet rat and having fun. im her first owner and shes older.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

> Here's hoping that when I go downstairs they haven't developed a flux capacitor. 8O


OMG you are made of WIN! 

As you all know humans are only the third smartest animals on the planet, superceded by dolphins and mice. I guess they messed up on the mice part and it was supposed to be rats...lol

Emy


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They might just mean rodents. :lol:

Squirrels are pretty clever too, by golly.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

8O 8O Don't get started on squirrels!! 8O


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> 8O 8O Don't get started on squirrels!! 8O





> Squirrels. All we really are is squirrels.
> We're cute and harmless - we are squirrels.
> Peace loving herbivores. We're squirrels.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

they r plotting to take over the world so we have to be nice to them and they will be nice to us in their reign of power . but cant say the same for people who buy em for feeding


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I for one welcome our rodent overlords.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yogies would be our main export, you know it, i know it and the rats command it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Export and import, most likely. Have to get all those wonderful foreign flavors.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto to that.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

animals are a lot smarter then some people give them credit


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

We do! Or at least I do... :roll: 

My Una knows how to open her travel box and all of mine know if I have something I'm going to give to them even before I say anything! 

I swear they could really rule the world if they wanted to!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

d00mg1rl said:


> animals are a lot smarter then some people give them credit


I do.


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

4v bbbbbbbbbbbbbba4h

my rat typed that on my keyboard, hit the start button, and refreshed the page


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

8O They'll start by taking over the internet!! What will we do!? I personaly don't mind ratsys ruling the world as long as I can be there to help them in any way posible!


----------

